
Why it’s still a good time to start a company  - prakash
http://venturebeat.com/2008/11/03/gilman-louie-on-the-great-lies-of-venture-capitalists-and-why-its-still-a-good-time-to-start-a-company/
======
st3fan
My contract with Polar Rose was just ended because the company is running out
of money and time. They let go of five people to buy a little more time.

For me this was a clear signal: it is time to do my own thing. "Don’t be
afraid. This is the time to choose your dreams." is exactly how I feel at the
moment.

